# Info required for partner's points



## irfanaly (Aug 5, 2011)

Dear All,

I have two queries which I need clarification. Please anybody help.

1. My partner has a Bachelor of Arts, two year degree. In PAR my partner got Level 5 by NZQA assessment. Now while filling EOI form online, they gave two options for partner's qualification points. Level 5 - Certificate 10 points, Level 5 - 20 points. Since my partner got a Bachelor Degree and not a certificate, Should I go with Level 5, 20 points for her qualification or should I go with Level 5 - Certificate 10 points.

2. Can we include partners qualification points with ESOL training program? Suppose a partner got IELTS score below than 6.5 and we are unable to provide required IELTS score, then do we have any option like purchase ESOL training program etc to proceed with immigration process.

The reason I am asking is that, I see there is a change in new policy "English for speakers of other languages (ESOL) qualifications will no longer meet the criteria for qualification points." But on New Zealand online guide, I still see ESOL training option. 

Please guide me. I will be very thankful to you all.

Regards,
Irfan.


----------

